# Silkie Roo?



## cbilleau (May 14, 2013)

I have a silkie chick that is almost 12 weeks old. It acts just like the my other bantam pullets and will occasionally chest bump the bossy 'mother' hen. I'm pretty sure it's a roo due to the size of the comb and waddles but its not crowing yet. When do they start crowing? Girl or boy?
(My pictures are a couple weeks old)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like a roo to me


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a roo. My silkie roo is pretty friendly and his crow I'd quiet so don't give up on him


----------



## cbilleau (May 14, 2013)

cbilleau said:


> I have a silkie chick that is almost 12 weeks old. It acts just like the my other bantam pullets and will occasionally chest bump the bossy 'mother' hen. I'm pretty sure it's a roo due to the size of the comb and waddles but its not crowing yet. When do they start crowing? Girl or boy?
> (My pictures are a couple weeks old)











Here is a little more recent picture


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He's so pretty!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

It's a roo and he is so cute!


----------



## cbilleau (May 14, 2013)

It's official, he started crowing Friday morning! Bitter sweet, I'm not allowed to keep him in my neighborhood but he is going to a good home at grandmas. My little man chicken is all grown up


----------



## cbilleau (May 14, 2013)

cbilleau said:


> It's official, he started crowing Friday morning! Bitter sweet, I'm not allowed to keep him in my neighborhood but he is going to a good home at grandmas. My little man chicken is all grown up


My little man


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

cbilleau said:


> I have a silkie chick that is almost 12 weeks old. It acts just like the my other bantam pullets and will occasionally chest bump the bossy 'mother' hen. I'm pretty sure it's a roo due to the size of the comb and waddles but its not crowing yet. When do they start crowing? Girl or boy?
> (My pictures are a couple weeks old)


I think roo, but I'm new at this my 5 month old doesn't have a comb.


----------

